# Barbe wohlschmeckend?!



## sharkhooker (11. Mai 2006)

Moin

Möchte hier nochmal ne Frage auf's Board schmeissen.

Habe jetzt unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört.#c 
Hier das offizelle Zitat:




*Barbe*, Barbine (Barbus fluviatilis), ist ein Süßwasserfisch aus der Familie der Karpfen mit schlanker Körperform und olivgrünen Rücken. Die Barbe wird bis 70 cm lang und bis 4 kg schwer. Sie ist sehr grätig, aber wohlschmeckend. Während der Leichzeit von Mai bis Juni soll der Rogen giftig wirken.

Es gibt aber auch Angler die sagen er wäre kaum genießbar, oder so.
Oder ging es hier nur um ihren "Schutz"?

Bitte um Antworten und/oder Erfahrungen.

Danke im vorraus.

Petri


----------



## tamandua (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Man kann sie räuchern, dann kann man sie schon essen, aber als schmackhaft würde ich die Barbe nicht bezeichnen. Da gibt es wahrlich bessere Speisefische.


----------



## sharkhooker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sie räuchern, dann kann man sie schon essen, aber als schmackhaft würde ich die Barbe nicht bezeichnen. Da gibt es wahrlich bessere Speisefische.


Moin

Das ist doch schon mal ne Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann!
Danke!

Aber bitte Leute von heute, mehr dazu, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt

Petri


----------



## Tommy-Boy (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Soso, heimliche Liebe? ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76549 )

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du immer noch an sie denkst! *mampf*

Zur Zubereitung: Fischfrikadellen, dass ist das was ich immer zur Zubereitung von Barben gehört habe. Ich selber habe damit allerdings keine Erfahrung, es soll aber folgendermaßen funktionieren:

(Grob) filetieren, ein paar Eiswürfel dazu, pürieren, durch ein Sieb streichen. Dann wie normale Fleischfrikadellen zubereiten, also mit eingeweichtem, trockenen Brötchen vermengen, Salz, Pfeffer, Petersilie und kleingehackte Zwiebeln hinzu und ab in die Pfanne.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Peda (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Hallo!

Als Donaufischer, die wir uns über mangelnde Barbenfänge nicht beklagen können, will ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden. Rein geschmacklich finde ich, ist die Barbe einer der besten Friedfische. Sie steht dem Karpfen geschmacklich um nichts nach und ist weniger fett. Nur die vielen Gräten sind sehr mühsam. Das kann einem das Essen schon vermiesen. Trotzdem nehm ich hin und wieder eine mit, weil sie köstlich sind. Ach ja, die Schuppen haften auch sehr, sehr gut am Fisch, das Abschuppen ist also auch noch mühsam. Wenn ich Deinen anderen Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, gibt´s bei Euch aber eher wenige Barben,oder? Daher mein Tip: Setz sie zurück, auch wenn´s schwerfällt. Es gibt viele ander Fische, die auch lecker sind. 

P


----------



## sharkhooker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Moin

Danke!
Bin sehr erfreut, von euch so sachkundige Beiträge zu erhalten!
Ich möchte Sie auch auf jeden Fall zurück setzen.
Aber im Falle eines Falles (Haken zu tief geschluckt, Mißgeschick, oder ähnliches) weiß ich jetzt, das man sie ruhig mal mitnehmen *könnte.*

*Danke nochmals*

Wie immer ist das Board d.h. seine Mitglieder eine grosse Hilfe! Danke

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Moin

@ Tommy-Boy
_Zitat:Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du immer noch an sie denkst! *mampf*
_
Nein es ist nicht so wie Du denkst, mehr in meinem Herzen

Petri


----------



## fiskes (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Hallo hatten vor längerer Zeit einmal an der Donau bei Passau in einem Lokal Barben gegessen, war einfach herrlich. Hoffe deshalb, daß ich dieses Jahr auch mal so einen Riesen fange und selbst zubereiten kann  Und ich weiss wie Fische schmecken, da sie mir lieber sind als Fleisch.   Robert


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Bitteschön:

http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/barbenrezepte.html


----------



## sharkhooker (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Bitteschön:
> 
> http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/barbenrezepte.html


Moin
Vielen, Vielen Dank!
Wenn es so viele Barbenrezepte gibt, scheint sie ja wirklich gar nicht mal so schlecht zu schmecken.----- Dass heißt ja anscheinent sogar recht gut zu schmecken.
Bis Ende Juli werde ich dann mal 1ne entnehmen, um es mal probiert zu haben, sonst ärgere ich mich bestimmt wenn ich dann wieder in der Barbenfreien Zone (Ostfriesland) bin, ohne sie gekostest zu haben.

Danke nochmal

Petri


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Hatte anfang des Jahres mal eine Barbe entnommen um sie zu probieren, aber schmeckt gebraten zum :v

Werde aber nochmal eine räuchern, nach dem räuchern schmeckt so mancher "ungeniessbare Fisch" doch noch ganz lecker.

Gräten sind zwar in der Barbe vorhanden, aber die sind relativ groß und stechen einem beim Essen direkt ins Auge (nicht wort wörtlich gemeint). :q
Gräten sind für mich bei diesem Fisch nicht das Hindernis, ist immerhin ein Fisch und keine Kuh.


----------



## aal60 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Hatte anfang des Jahres mal eine Barbe entnommen um sie zu probieren, aber schmeckt gebraten zum :v
> 
> Werde aber nochmal eine räuchern, nach dem räuchern schmeckt so mancher "ungeniessbare Fisch" doch noch ganz lecker.
> 
> ...



Für mich kommt jede! Barbe wieder ins Wasser. 

1. Laich ist giftig + Schonzeit
2. zu viele Gräten
3. Fleisch geschmacklich 

Also den Torpedo unter den Fischen rücksetzen !


----------



## weserwaller (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Barbe schmeckt excellent habe vor 10 Jahren mal eine zufällig gefangen und auch mitgenommen .
Kurze anleitung .
Römertopf  unter Gemüse rein Mören, Zwiebeln, Fenchel, Kartoffeln und Gewürze wie Loorbeerblätter und Wacholderbeeren die Barbe schuppen und schön Pfeffern und salzen auf das Gemüsebett legen und mit Essigwasser etwa 10:1 übergiessen bis das Gemüse im Wasser steht und dann schön bei 140 Grad 2 Stunden im Ofen stehen lassen . 
Das Fleisch lässt sich gut von den Gräten lösen und die Barbe hat einen wunderbaren Geschmack .


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Barbe schmeckt excellent habe vor 10 Jahren mal eine zufällig gefangen und auch mitgenommen .
> Kurze anleitung .
> Römertopf  unter Gemüse rein Mören, Zwiebeln, Fenchel, Kartoffeln und Gewürze wie Loorbeerblätter und Wacholderbeeren die Barbe schuppen und schön Pfeffern und salzen auf das Gemüsebett legen und mit Essigwasser etwa 10:1 übergiessen bis das Gemüse im Wasser steht und dann schön bei 140 Grad 2 Stunden im Ofen stehen lassen .
> Das Fleisch lässt sich gut von den Gräten lösen und die Barbe hat einen wunderbaren Geschmack .


10 Teile Essig auf 1 Teil Wasser oder umgekehrt?


----------



## weserwaller (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 10 Teile Essig auf 1 Teil Wasser oder umgekehrt?



Nätürlich 10 Teile Wasser auf ein Teil Essigezenz 70%


----------



## fishmike (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Hi,
als Donaufischer gibts bei mir regelmäßig Barbe und zwar auf viele Arten und Weisen zubereitet. Mal als Steckerlfisch am Lagerfeuer, mal geräuchert, mal einfach im Backofen gebacken oder mal filetiert und gebraten. Wie immer beim Essen: es kommt auf die Zubereitung an...
Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft mariniert kann man bei Fisch fast nichts mehr falsch machen, egal wie gebraten/gekocht/geräuchert.

lg Michi


----------



## Seeber (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Ich habe mal gehört, dass Barbe im Frühjahr schlechter schmecken soll als im Herbst.
Ist da was dran ?


----------



## Lautertaler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Probier mal:


                                                          				 			 								 					Fischrezept Barbe									 							 			 			 		 				 			 				   



*Barbenfilets mit nahrhaftem Gemüsetrio*

Dieses Rezept bezieht sich auf ein zwei Personen Menü. Als erstes halbieren Sie 100 g Champignons, schneiden zwei Lauchzwiebeln in Ringe und dünsten dies ca. 5 Minuten in Butter. Dann hacken Sie eine Knoblauchzehe klein und fügen diese hinzu, rühren unter Hitze kurz um und nehmen die Pfanne vom Herd. Als nächstes nehmen Sie 4 Barbenfilets und braten diese 4 Minuten von jeder Seite aus an, salzen und pfeffern die Filets. In der Zeit, entkernen Sie 3 Tomaten mittlerer Größe. Jetzt müssten die Barbenfilets fertig sein. Nun fügen Sie die fertig geteilten Tomaten und weitere 100 g Kirschtomaten in die Pfanne mit den Champignons und erhitzen die komplette Gemüsepfanne noch einmal. Während dessen, schmecken Sie alles mit ein wenig Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer ab. Wenn alles nach Ihren Vorstellungen gewürzt ist, nehmen Sie die Gemüsepfanne vom Herd und richten diese auf einem Teller mit den Barbenfilets lecker an.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. August 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Habe gestern das erste Mal eine Barbe geräuchert. Bin dann mit der Barbe zu ein paar Angelkollegen gefahren, die sollten mal probieren. Erst waren alle skeptisch, später war nur noch das Gerippe und die Haut übrig, Barbe komplett verputzt.

Einzig muss man beim einlegen aufpassen, die Bauchpartien war mehr gesalzen als manche andere Stelle. Muss mir da für´s nächste mal was einfallen lassen wie es gleichmässiger verteilt wird (Haut einritzen?).


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. August 2009)

*AW: Barbe wohlschmeckend?!*

Hier geht es drum, ob Barbe schmeckt, anderswo wie schmackhaft Karpfen, Döbel usw. ist.
Heraus kommt immer nur die Erkenntnis, dass wenn Fisch XY nicht mundet, es in der Regel nicht am Fisch liegt, sondern meist an den Kochkünsten seines Fängers.|rolleyes


----------

